# looking to move to majorca..need advice



## scallytoes2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey up, 

my husband and i are looking to move to majorca (top end) we have two kids and want to know what schools are like over there? And what sort of business should we go into? His mum and dad and brother will come too...

Any advice will be gratefully appreciated

rach


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scallytoes2009 said:


> Hey up,
> 
> my husband and i are looking to move to majorca (top end) we have two kids and want to know what schools are like over there? And what sort of business should we go into? His mum and dad and brother will come too...
> 
> ...


Well theres an awful lot to know and plan before you could successfully do it, but heres as good a starting place as any I guess. Firstly it would help, in fact it would be almost essential if you are fluent in the language, both written and verbal (I think its slightly different in Majorca than the mainland). You also need to realise that the world recession has hit Majorca too, so getting work or starting up a business is gonna hard, I´m sure much harder than it is in the UK. Schools, well that depends on your kids ages, I dont know what they are like in Majorca, but I would imagine the state schools have their fair share of British kids and international schools I´m sure will be expensive.

Majorca is beautiful in the summer and during the summer season, but its pretty awful in the winter, heavy rain and winds most of the winter apparently

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All good advice from Jojo. Tell us a bit more about what you want to know and I'm sure we will be able to help. If you are asking about employment then I am afraid you will find it very very tough indeed.


----------



## deanscroft (May 2, 2009)

*Moving to Mallorca*



scallytoes2009 said:


> Hey up,
> 
> my husband and i are looking to move to majorca (top end) we have two kids and want to know what schools are like over there? And what sort of business should we go into? His mum and dad and brother will come too...
> 
> ...


Hi there - we made the permanent move to Mallorca 18 months ago. First thing to make you aware of is that Mallorca, particularly the north is very expensive. Property prices are on a level with London. We bought a rather small 3 bed house on a tiny plot of land. Cost including taxes was 450,000 euros. Also cost of living is higher than the UK. Work is scarce, particularly at the moment as most work is tourist related (and there arn't many tourists due to the strength of the euro against the pound). Income tax is higher than the UK (24%). One big thing to note is that you will have to join the Spanish Health Service if you are going to work here. Contributions are a set rate and not a %age as in the UK. At present this contribution is about 230 euros a month. Don't know much about the schools except that by law here 50% of lessons are in Spanish and 50% in Catalan.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deanscroft said:


> Hi there - we made the permanent move to Mallorca 18 months ago. First thing to make you aware of is that Mallorca, particularly the north is very expensive. Property prices are on a level with London. We bought a rather small 3 bed house on a tiny plot of land. Cost including taxes was 450,000 euros. Also cost of living is higher than the UK. Work is scarce, particularly at the moment as most work is tourist related (and there arn't many tourists due to the strength of the euro against the pound). Income tax is higher than the UK (24%). One big thing to note is that you will have to join the Spanish Health Service if you are going to work here. Contributions are a set rate and not a %age as in the UK. At present this contribution is about 230 euros a month. Don't know much about the schools except that by law here 50% of lessons are in Spanish and 50% in Catalan.



Thats interesting. A few years ago (2003), my mother died and left me some money, I was all set to buy a place in Puerto Pollença for "peanuts", a three bed apartment for 90,000€ I think it was. I changed my mind at the last minute........ good move Jo.. NOT!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

